# Diabetes disater



## Madge90 (Mar 30, 2012)

I have just been diagnosed with diabetes.  I am no telling you my age but I am realy struggling to maintain the medication.  I often squirt the syringe onto the floor and I cant read the blood count monitor anyway! My family visit my regularly to ensure I have injected, which makes me feel like a burden.  Can anyone offer any advice.  I am confused at how I got to this age (older than 80) in very good health to have this sprung on me.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 30, 2012)

Your health comes first, don't think of yourself as a burden.  If you need assistance taking your medication, then by all means use the help of family, a neighbor, or a visiting nurse.


----------



## Bill.K (Mar 30, 2012)

Don't feel a burden, you've raised your family, you've helped them out, it's fine to need help every once in a while. The main thing is that you stay as healthy as possible, and do what the doctors say.


----------

